

Show HN: Vimusical – make music while using Vim [video] - ppymou
http://www.moo-mou.com/vimusical

======
lucasnemeth
To those interested in really using Vim to make music, SuperCollider is a
great option, you can use it with SCVim
([https://github.com/sbl/scvim](https://github.com/sbl/scvim)). I've used a
lot in my own music, I normally mix live coding and a piano, one guy recorded
one of my presentations here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrPjgX60EA0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrPjgX60EA0)

(Warning: Experimental stuff)

Case anyone's interested, here's my bandcamp:
[http://lucasnemeth.bandcamp.com/](http://lucasnemeth.bandcamp.com/)

------
lalos
Nice, it would be cool if repeated keystrokes would produce bad sounding notes
or ugly noises to encourage you to use a more appropriate commands. Example: a
lot of jjjjjj sound bad but 6j would sound nice.

~~~
ppymou
Thanks for the idea. I definitely see feedback loop as one potential major
case for this.

Another idea I was thinking about is altering the music the programmer is
playing in some way instead of generating music.

------
catern
I don't see the point. I was anticipating something more like Overtone:
[http://vimeo.com/22798433](http://vimeo.com/22798433)

------
yami
I wanted to try it but it seems that files are missing:

fluidsynth: error: Unable to open file "./sf/fluid-
soundfont/FluidR3_GM2-2.SF2"

~~~
ppymou
Oops. Looks I missed a push to Github.

But in theory, any soundfont file will do. There is a bunch of sound fonts
here:

[http://soundfonts.homemusician.net/piano_soundfonts/page1/in...](http://soundfonts.homemusician.net/piano_soundfonts/page1/index.html)

------
ppymou
This is early alpha quality, but I am really interested in hearing feedback
from the community.

Please let me know what you guys think!

------
diggan
It would be cool if there actually was a way to try it out without contacting
you. A hello world is not very much.

~~~
dang
Hmm. If the program can't be tried out, we'll remove "Show HN" from the title.
Show HN is for things you've made that other people can play with.

Edit: Actually, since the source code is available [1], we'll put it back.

1\. [https://github.com/moo-mou/vimusical](https://github.com/moo-
mou/vimusical)

~~~
diggan
I completely missed the Github link in the bottom so my bad.

